# Has anyone heard of the MB-D51 grip for Nikon D5100?



## anfibil (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi guys, I just recently saw a couple of ebay sellers offering what they seem to infer as being a Nikon built battery grip for Nikon D5100. I'm very interested on buying something like that for my camera, but my past experience with 3rd party grips was not that interesting and I'm not aware of Nikon making these grips for D5100's and D3100's. So, has anyone heard of this before, or are my suspicions that these are fake are right?
Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Oct 15, 2011)

Nikon does not make a vertical grip for the D3100 or D5100. I'd bet the grip in your link comes in a counterfeit Nikon box. Look at the contact info in the auction.

3rd party is your only option, and only for the D5100.

Zeikos ZE-NBC5100 Battery Power Grip for Nikon Camera D5100


----------



## anfibil (Oct 15, 2011)

KmH said:


> Nikon does not make a vertical grip for the D3100 or D5100. I'd bet the grip in your link comes in a counterfeit Nikon box. Look at the contact info in the auction.
> 
> 3rd party is your only option, and only for the D5100.
> 
> Zeikos ZE-NBC5100 Battery Power Grip for Nikon Camera D5100



As I suspected  Thanks for the second opinion! Do you have any idea if there has been any talks about Nikon ever making grips for these cameras? I'd buy a 3rd party one in a heart beat, but I really dislike the hanging wire that they need in order to activate the vertical shutter release.


----------



## KmH (Oct 15, 2011)

No. I don't expect Nikon will ever make a grip for the the bottom end of the entry-level market segment.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 16, 2011)

KmH said:


> ... I'd bet the grip in your link comes in a counterfeit Nikon box. Look at the contact info in the auction...


 Take a close look at the box on the eBay page... there's NO WAY Nikon would ever let something that looked like that onto the market.


----------



## anfibil (Oct 17, 2011)

tirediron said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > ... I'd bet the grip in your link comes in a counterfeit Nikon box. Look at the contact info in the auction...
> ...



I sent a message to the seller just to see what the outcome would be and here is what he says:

_Hi dear friend,__Thanks.It is OEM,works perfect,don't worry,


_&#8203;


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 17, 2011)

anfibil said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



He'll even throw in a Nigerian Parrot if you ask right


----------



## SLik (Nov 9, 2011)

I bought one of these "MB-D51" grips

BRAND MB-D51 Battery Grip for Nikon DSLR D3100 D5100 NEW IN BOX | eBay

on eBay from a seller called "sex-point168." I won the auction for $55ish. It arrived yesterday.

1) This grip did not come with a Nikon EN-EL14 battery as the listing said it would. The auction said:

"The Battery Grip comes with one EN-EL14 Lithium Battery, one Infrared remote control and one D3100 Connector Cord."

2) It is not the grip pictured in the auction. The grip in the auction has a rubber grip. The grip sent does not. 

3)  The instructions in the box do not match the grip and were obviously  written for a different grip as even the product diagram doesn't match  the grip sent to me. This is obvious regarding the storage of the  D5100's battery door. The instructions show a place for the door that  does not exist on the grip you sent me (item #10 in the instructions).

4) There is no place to put the D5100's battery door in the grip sent.

5) It's obvious this is a counterfeit grip since there are no serial numbers on the grip or box and Nikon doesn't make an MB-D51. The Nikon sticker on the grip doesn't quite fit the indentation made for the sticker. It's very cheapy and the included cable obviously wasn't made specifically for this purpose as it is too long and requires an awkward bending to fit.

6) There were no form-fitted cardboard inserts as Nikon always has for their products. There were only bubble wrapped and bagged items including a NON-Nikon remote control. FYI, an ML-L3 works with the grip I was sent. I basically received this:

Pro Battery Grip for Nikon D5100 EN-EL14 ENEL14 DSLR Camera+IR Remote | eBay

in a nice genuine-LOOKING Nikon box that is not genuine.

It's CLEARLY counterfeit. NO question about it. Nikonusa.com returns no search results for "MB-D51" and accessories for the D5100 does not list any kind of battery grip.

If you want the remote control (that will instantly fire the camera in whatever advance mode you are in as if you had pressed the primary shutter release button) ability, this non-rubber covered grip is the one for you. If you want the rubbery grip, you won't have the "anytime" remote control ability. The trade-off is up to you. Just know that Nikon does not make a grip for the D5100. ALL are aftermarket and mine, with the Nikon labeling and box, is straight-up counterfeit at a substantially higher price.

Seller has not yet responded to the email I sent to her yesterday. If seller doesn't refund me fully, this'll wind up being yet ANOTHER eBay fraud/counterfeit claim... Geez, I don't know why I ever bother with eBay anymore...


----------

